# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  CCNN khai mở máy chủ mới Tề Vương

## hungtk15122010

"Tưng bừng chào đón máy chủ Tề Vương
​ Máy chủ Tề Vương sẽ chính thức được khai mở vào 15h chiều ngày 14/08/2013. Đây cũng là máy chủ thứ 3 mà Cuộc Chiến Nghìn Năm dày công chuẩn bị nhằm đáp lại sự ủng hộ của quý Chư Hầu thời gian qua.
Nhân dịp ra mắt máy chủ Tề Vương, Cuộc Chiến Nghìn Năm tưng bừng tổ chức một loạt các hoạt động hấp dẫn dành cho người chơi: sự kiện đua top, giảm giá cùng các hoạt động đăng nhập sôi động đi kèm những phần quà vô cùng giá trị (thông tin chi tiết của sự kiện cùng phần thưởng sẽ được cập nhật vào chiều nay 13/08/2013).

Thập Bát Chư Hầu

Thập Đại Dũng Tướng

Vang Danh Thiên Hạ

Nâng Vip ngay- Nhận quà liền tay

Nạp thẻ tặng 30%

Đăng nhập mỗi ngày

Đi Xuyên nhận quà

Thất Đại Mỹ Nhân

Giảm giá Thương Thành

Tranh Bá Thị Tộc

Giảm Giá Binh Khí

Bên cạnh đó, gói quà Vipcode Tân Thủ cũng được trao gửi đến quý Chư Hầu ngay khi đăng nhập chắc chắn sẽ nhân niềm vui lên gấp bội trong tháng 8 này.

Với sự ra mắt máy chủ Tề Vương, Chủ Quản hy vọng đã đáp ứng được phần nào mong mỏi của quý Chư Hầu cũng như chào đón cộng đồng mới tề tựu chung tay xây dựng cơ đồ hoàn thành bá nghiệp.

----------

